# Question about nesting boxes



## Suzy74 (Feb 22, 2018)

Newbie question here:  I know I'm supposed to add the nesting boxes on day 28 but I'm not sure if I should be counting the day they were bred as day 1 or day 0 .  They were bred on January 27th so I'm just trying to figure out if day 28 is tomorrow or Saturday? Thanks!!


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Feb 22, 2018)

@Suzy74  I don't think the rabbits can count either. 

You count the day after the breeding as "1." However, I used to put mine in about a week before the due date. The point is that you just do not want the doe peeing and pooping in nesting box, which some does may do if it is in the cage too early. My does never did that, so it was not a big concern for me, but if it is the first kindling for your doe, it is better to place it just a few days before she is due.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Feb 23, 2018)

My doe had a nestbox in her hutch even before I bred her, to keep her warm. No problems with peeing or pooping in it. I think it is much less of an issue than it is made out to be.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 23, 2018)

DutchBunny03 said:


> My doe had a nestbox in her hutch even before I bred her, to keep her warm. No problems with peeing or pooping in it. I think it is much less of an issue than it is made out to be.


Oh...I wish that was true at my house...


----------



## Suzy74 (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks all! My 2 does are due tomorrow and I'm so excited. One is definitely preggers. The jury is out on the other one. Any tips or advice for taking the best care of the new kits. This is my first time so I'm nervous!!


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 26, 2018)

Suzy74 said:


> Thanks all! My 2 does are due tomorrow and I'm so excited. One is definitely preggers. The jury is out on the other one. Any tips or advice for taking the best care of the new kits. This is my first time so I'm nervous!!


99% mom does just fine. Just make sure to remove any dead kits and then watch for full bellies. Mom will feed twice a day.


----------



## Missmonty (Feb 27, 2018)

We put our nest boxes in a week before the due date. I usually don't have problems with them using the bathroom in the box unless they end up not really being pregnant.


----------

